# belt recommendation??



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

any recommendations for a pretty good belt for carry.. esp. ccw.... i know they are more expensive but would like find a good one for the best price.. thanks


----------



## trevorlay (Jul 10, 2012)

I think anything that fills your belt loops full and is leather would work but i'm no expert in this matter, just what I would look for.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

*this is what I have*









Gun Belts & Apparel - products new home - Kydex Reinforced Contour Belts

I have the 1.5" to 1.25" taper belt in black and it is an awesome belt. I use the Comp-Tac Spartan holster and this belt to carry my 1911 govt. and it works swimmingly.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

Gun Belts by The Belt Man Check them out. One of the best out there.


----------



## Jrags (Jul 15, 2012)

If it doesn't have to be a dress belt, the wilderness belt is what I use and it works good.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

A good stout leather belt will work.Just get a wide one to fill the loops


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

Another vote for The Beltman! :mrgreen:


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

A good leather belt with reinforcement makes them more expensive but worth every penny in the long run.....JJ


----------



## shakinghorizons (Apr 20, 2012)

Hanks Clothing sells a great belt, at a great price. I have been using mine for almost 3 years now.
Hanks Clothing Amish Belts - CCW Belts - Free Shipping


----------

